# Jerez, Spain. LPG fill up.



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi everyone. I'm going to head over towards the Atlantic coast area of Spain on monday. Has anyone ever found the LPG filling station that is shown on the maps ?. I have tried to find it using my Garmin but without much luck. According to one of the maps (with all the instructions in german) the flag is in the middle of nowhere. Any help would be appreciated or if anyone knows anywhere else you can fill up Gaslow around the costa del sol or gibraltar area.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Talk about TOPICAL?

We're on our way there at this very minute (well in about 5 mins). The address we have is _

C/ Del Comercio 18
11407 Jerez De La Frontera, Spain
956 311 899
956 310 800 - Fax 

and there is an excellent map of how to get there on Google (we hope)

See you there in about 3 hours!


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm going over that way on monday. The add i have is Calle Opalo. the german details i have say it is only open from 08.00 to 13.00 hrs on saturday so good luck. If you find it would you be good enough to put up some details of the location.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi accoding to "motorhomelist" the gps is 36.66398 -6.11331 looking at this in google maps appears to show a yard with a white tank, so it looks promising.

Olley


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

*lpg--jerez*

I have two locations on my POI's for TomTom
1--At Jerez Repsol Service Station Gasauto(Repsol) Jerez--but only open Mon-Fri. It appears to be on the A381 not long after the junction with A-2002 in an area called Los Albarizones
N 36.66123 w 6.10401 and another
2--At Puerto de Santo Maria--Service Staion Las Palmas/Jose L. Anelo
N 36.60103 W 6.23321 
Cannot vouch for the accuracy as I have visited them---but I hope this maybe helps
BrianM


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

olley said:


> google maps appears to show a yard with a white tank, so it looks promising


I've seen one like that on Salisbury Plain. 

Dougie.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello JackieO. Did you have any luck ?. I'm going in search in the morning.


----------

